# Brompton Locks



## Brains (20 Sep 2015)

*What lock is best for a Brompton?*

Yes, I know, I know, and even the guy in the shop said "you don't buy a lock for a Brompton, as you should never leave anywhere that needs a lock"

By hypothetically speaking, if "a friend" wanted to lock up a Brompton, as his company has just moved, and bikes now have to go into the CCTV covered, card accessed cage in the card accessed underground car park, which lock is best for a Brompton.

Ideally one that is lightweight, fits on the Brompton, and is a combination lock, so no more keys to carry,
Oh yes, and it would be good if it came in the Brompton range of frame colours as well, or fitted into a neat Brooks style leather case or something, either attached to the frame so as not to get in the way of the fold, or in a saddle bag possibly;


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Sep 2015)

You missed make a morning cuppa and find the remote when it goes missing, from your list of requirements.

Same as any other lock & fit it through the little frame triangle, the good thing is that when folded, one lock can secure frame and both wheels.

You sound like you're veering towards a cable lock to fit all the criteria, which sounds ok as you describe work security measures but with 2nd hand Brommy's fetching such a premium making them popular with thieves given the chance, it would not be my choice, especially if you would be tempted to use it other than in the multi security layered work compound.

You can get higher level security chain/cable type locks but they're invariably a complex key type, as heavy as a D-lock and quite bulky even when coiled round the frame for storage.


----------



## annedonnelly (20 Sep 2015)

If you're only going to use the lock at work why don't you get a really heavy secure D-lock and leave it at work rather than carrying it around on the bike?


----------



## srw (20 Sep 2015)

If I _really_ had to lock it up, I'd go for the heaviest, most powerful D lock around, and throw it into my front pannier with all the other stuff that accumulates in there.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Sep 2015)

If its a card access cage, in a card access car park, then I'd use a D-lock but leave it at work in the cage! Any cable lock can be cut in seconds, and a decent D lock is heavy.


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Sep 2015)

Put the cover on it and take it into your office. If this is absolutely impossible, then as others say, use a Sold Secure Gold D-lock. Cable locks are all made of cheese and are worse than useless as you think of it as locked when it really isn't.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> If I _really_ had to lock it up, I'd go for the heaviest, most powerful D lock around, and throw it into my front pannier with all the other stuff that accumulates in there.





Trikeman said:


> Put the cover on it and take it into your office. If this is absolutely impossible, then as others say, use a Sold Secure Gold D-lock. Cable locks are all made of cheese and are worse than useless as you think of it as locked when it really isn't.


^These. Leave the lock locked in the cage thobut, as per @TheDoctor .


----------



## Brains (21 Sep 2015)

I have bought a 
*ABUS Bordo Combo Lite 6150/85 Folding Lock*
Which seems to tick most of the boxes, OK it's not that secure, in that a decent pair of bolt cutters will get through it in about 15 seconds, but then again that is true of most locks. But it will do as a reasonably secure lock for a place where people cant just wander up with a pair of bolt cutters, in other words this is a 'pub lock' at best, but at 600g it's half the weight of a D lock and a lot neater (and available in Red, White and Black!)


I


----------



## CopperBrompton (26 Sep 2015)

90 seconds: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opjDdMkpjXQ


----------



## User32269 (26 Sep 2015)

Trikeman said:


> 90 seconds:
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opjDdMkpjXQ



Can't believe that guy still has all his fingers!


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Sep 2015)

Is a lock that can be cut in 15 seconds really even a lock?


----------



## Brains (28 Sep 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Is a lock that can be cut in 15 seconds really even a lock?


Most locks can be cut in under 15 seconds with the right bit of kit
There was a review of the top selling 30 motorbike locks, which obviously tend to be a lot stronger and heavier than any cycle lock.
The longest held out for 90 seconds

Basically you can only realistically have a lock that can not be got through with a pair of cable cutters, or a small bolt cutter, and ideally have two different types of lock, requiring two different tools to get through, and more to the point, ensure your bike is not the best one on the rack


----------



## jefmcg (15 Nov 2015)

Trikeman said:


> 90 seconds:
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opjDdMkpjXQ



I just watched this, and I love the ad that came up at the end, just as the voice over said "abus bordo 6000"


----------



## 12boy (15 Nov 2015)

Leave the D lock at work as srw and several others said. Kinda like when you and your friends are being chased by a bear. You don't have to be the fastest, just not the slowest. If the other bikes have cable locks perhaps they will steal them first.


----------



## StuartG (16 Nov 2015)

Yep the major problem breaking this lock was the instability brought about by the design and the problem of bringing maximum force to the joint for sufficient time. I'm sure after the first 2/3 attempts I would have switched to breaking a more conventional lock. So just make sure there's another bike near ...

Still kudos for breaking the lock without taking out the front tube too!


----------



## RMurphy195 (27 Nov 2015)

Trikeman said:


> 90 seconds:
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opjDdMkpjXQ


 
Goes to show - you can take as long as you like to steal a bike, using whatever tools are required, and no-one will challenge you. This is why thieves get away with it, no-one passing weems to care.
A while back my wife returned to her car to find the door and steering locks broken. I went over to see what was what, and called my local garage to get the car 'cos the steering was jammed. While waiting I replaced the interior light (the thieves had unplugged it), and removed the radio for safe-keeping. people walked past, some look in and walked on without challenging, and since the police didn't turn up I guess they didn't call them. After about 45 mins the garage turned up.
I was right under a "Neighbourhood Watch" sign at the time, in a "nice" part of Kings Norton!


----------

